# Der Geburtstags-Thread: Gentoo wird 10

## dertobi123

Von mir alles Gute - und auf die nächsten 10 Jahre  :Smile: 

----------

## Evildad

War das nicht gestern ?

Naja dann auch von mir alles Gute und auf die nächsten Jahre...

----------

## dertobi123

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> War das nicht gestern?

 

Ja - auch wenn es die Announcements erst am heutigen unserer Zeitzone auf gentoo.org geschafft haben  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

So denn: Cheers!

Achja, wo ist die Party?  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Glückwunsch   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Auch von mir alles Gute.

----------

## slick

Eigentlich würd ich jetzt Happy Birthday trällern, aber leider ist das Werk nach aktuellem Stand noch bis 2016 urheberrechtlich geschützt. 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## disi

Dann mal Happy Birthday...   :Very Happy: 

Mit meinem ersten Gentoo hatte ich den Apache auf Slackware abgeloest, weil mich das angekotzt hatte wenn man darauf achten musste dass die PHP Version kompatibel mit der Apache Version ist usw. das war bei Gentoo mit Portage viel einfacher dank ebuilds   :Exclamation: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Auf pro-linux ging es ja diesbezüglich schon ab.

Meine Glückwunsch und natürlich Dank. Ich bin zufrieden und bleibe bei meiner Gentoo Installation, die neben anderen mein Favorit ist.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Auf pro-linux ging es ja diesbezüglich schon ab.
> 
> Meine Glückwunsch und natürlich Dank. Ich bin zufrieden und bleibe bei meiner Gentoo Installation, die neben anderen mein Favorit ist.

 

++

auf weitere 10 Jahre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Auf pro-linux ging es ja diesbezüglich schon ab.
> 
> Meine Glückwunsch und natürlich Dank. Ich bin zufrieden und bleibe bei meiner Gentoo Installation, die neben anderen mein Favorit ist.

 

ach, hast dir die pro-linux kommentare etwa auch reingefahren? wieviel wirbel so ein obertroll nur verursachen kann... auf golem.de ging ähnliches ab...

aber zum thema: alles gute gentoo, auf weitere 10 jahre!

PS: hat schon einer die live dvd ausprobiert? die letzten live cds waren ja nicht so sonderlich pralle...

----------

## Erdie

Eine Bitte hätte ich an Gentoo: Bitte, bitte fixt mir meine wine Installation wieder   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## disi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Eine Bitte hätte ich an Gentoo: Bitte, bitte fixt mir meine wine Installation wieder  

 

Wer benutzt schon jpeg   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Erdie

 *disi wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Eine Bitte hätte ich an Gentoo: Bitte, bitte fixt mir meine wine Installation wieder   
> 
> Wer benutzt schon jpeg  

 

Jetzt lass uns nicht Offtopic werden   :Smile:  . Kurz gesagt: Es ist nicht jpeg, das habe ich bereits duch einen Hack fixen können. Bei dem aktuellen wine ebuild funktioniert max. 50% von dem was noch vor 2 Wochen funktioniert hat. Ich habe 2 Spiele auf der Platinum - Liste (Call of Duty und HL2), welche beide nicht funktionierten. Ursache unbekannt. 

Dieser Beitrag gehört nicht in den 10 Jahres Thread, aber ich mußte da jetzt drauf reagieren.   :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

```
% emerge moo

  Larry loves Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Happy Birthday, Gentoo (nachträglich)!

Eine kleine Spende gibst aber erst nächsten Monat *g*

emerge moo find ich klasse! Vielen danke Necoro, fürs darauf aufmerksam machen.

P.s: Ich hab Amarok2 jetzt installiert, damit ich mich schon mal mit dem "neuen" Layout usw anfreunden kann. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir recht gut, es hat mich nur irritiert wie man Lieder in  die Playliste bekommt. Mich hat es extrem verstört das man da die überall Doppelklicken muss um in Untermenü zu kommen. Was ich nicht so schön finde ist das es nach jedem Lied die Songtexte nachschlägt oder die Wikiseite aufruft. Bei dem alten konnte man das gezielt aufrufen wenn man es braucht. Kann man amarko dazu bekommen das es dies unterlässt oder die einmal abgerufene Informationen zwischenspeichert?

----------

## mattes

 :Exclamation:  Happy Birthday  :Exclamation: 

Auf die nächsten zehn Jahre!

Sorry für die Verspätung war im Urlaub.

----------

## Josef.95

Auch meinerseits ein Happy Birthday

Auch möchte ich hier noch ein ganz dickes Dankeschön den

Maintainer, Entwickler, die fleißigen ebuild Schreiber, sprich all die guten Geister die Gentoo leben lassen, zukommen lassen  :Exclamation: 

@ChrisJumper

Beachte, dies ist doch kein Support Thread!

bez. Amarok, siehe: http://amarok.kde.org/

MfG

----------

## Jean-Paul

Da schließe mich sehr gerne an: Happy Birthday Gentoo.

Ich arbeite zwar hauptsächlich mit Crux, aber ein Großteil meines "Linux-Wissens" habe ich von Gentoo.

Dafür Danke!

Jean-Paul

----------

## forrestfunk81

```
# cowsay Happy Birthday

 ________________

< Happy Birthday >

 ----------------

        \   ^__^

         \  (oo)\_______

            (__)\       )\/\

                ||----w |

                ||     ||

```

----------

## Inte

Ich wünsche der Gentoo Community Happy Birthday!

Ohne Euch wäre unsere Distribution nur eine von vielen. Danke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ich wünsche Gentoo alles gute zu seinem 10. Geburtstag  :Smile: 

Ebenso der Gentoo Community!

----------

## manuels

Ich werfe mal ein lapidares "dito" hinzu!

----------

